# How soon can I schedule PCD?



## skywalker27617 (Jul 4, 2008)

My car is schedule to arrive in US 11/20. I am expecting 7-14 days in the port. How soon can I schedule the PCD? Also what days are they closed in December? 

Thanks!

Luke


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

I believe they schedule it for you. Obviously, your car has to be there before you can come, so you have to wait for the car to arrive at the PC. I'm sure somebody will jump in and correct me if that's not right.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

2 different scenarios: New Vehicle Delivery or European Re-Delivery

*New Vehicle Deliveries* - a reservation form should be submitted by your CA as soon as you order the vehicle. On most models we can schedule a date when it reaches status 112 in production (there are a few exceptions to this rule: new models, South African builds, etc...)

*European Re-Delivery* - a reservation form should be submitted by your CA once you know your European drop-off date. On these vehicles we can't determine the actual delivery date until it arrives at the port and goes through Customs.

The sooner your reservation is submitted, the more likely you are to get a date that works best for you. We schedule with a little buffer to try and guarantee that we will receive the vehicle before you arrive.

I'm not at work today and can't see the calendar, but I know we are not doing any deliveries the last week of December.

Let me know if you have any questions :thumbup:


----------

